# was this for real?



## mga (Jun 29, 2009)

while watching some youtube videos on tree cutting, i came across this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNX_73UHzk0&feature=related

surely this had to be a joke of some kind(?)


----------



## treemandan (Jun 29, 2009)

I think he forgot his katra


----------



## wavefreak (Jun 29, 2009)

Had to be faked. The reaction of the crowd was too nonchalant.


This guy could have died:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKaE4dFxP4E&NR=1


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 29, 2009)

goodstuff right there


----------



## serial killer (Jun 29, 2009)

IIRC, it was an advertisement for the ESPN exteme games a couple years ago. They had a few with different made up sports; that one was "timber catching."


----------

